
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif of Pakistan Is Removed from Office - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/28/world/asia/pakistan-prime-minister-nawaz-sharif-removed.html
======
okket
See also "Microsoft's Calibri font is at the center of a political scandal in
Pakistan" from two weeks ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14751358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14751358)

